

Help at-risk youth get careers in tech - maxgaudin
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/prepare-low-income-youth-for-careers-in-tech

======
krainboltgreene
This organization has been amazing to work for. The people behind it are
_real_ about change.

Disclaimer: I volunteer to teach for OpSpark.

